# Strangers Mods thread



## Rob Fisher

Opening a thread for Strangers Mods... Italian craftsmanship at it's best!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have waited a long time for one of these... let just say that something will leave Italy by DHL on Monday and head for the African Continent! And here is a clue... it will fit in this sleeve! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> I have waited a long time for one of these... let just say that something will leave Italy by DHL on Monday and head for the African Continent! And here is a clue... it will fit in this sleeve! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159346


I see a 75c buttonset. 
And a high price!


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> I see a 75c buttonset.
> And a high price!



You have great eyesight @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> You have great eyesight @M.Adhir!


DNA sensors are strong with me.
It's my favourite chipset to date.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, the name 

Hey Stranger...

Sounds interesting Rob
I love good Italian products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

I know of something else called “The Stranger”...Im sure @Christos does too lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Leaving Italy for Durban on Monday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks quite rugged @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to hearing and seeing more when it arrives!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG the workmanship is out of this world! It may be my most expensive mod but it sure is worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Uncle @Rob Fisher that looks awesome! Enjoy it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Looks amazing. Is that machining marks on metal on the side where metal meets the black part, or just the photo?


----------



## CaliGuy

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Looks amazing. Is that machining marks on metal on the side where metal meets the black part, or just the photo?



Looks more like a Brushed or Media Blasted finish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

CaliGuy said:


> Looks more like a Brushed or Media Blasted finish


Yes, thought maybe the photo, just last photo if you zoom, others look fine.
I wonder what is the difference between this and that $3800 1 0f 3 that Jai Haze bought


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Leather pouch for the Minuta and a matching drip tip! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Leather pouch for the Minuta and a matching drip tip! Bazinga!
> View attachment 161380


Bellissimo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This looks lovely @Rob Fisher 
Looks very sturdy and strong
And i like the fire button!

Goes very well with the engraved Dvarw

Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Mod 21 Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silo

Yoh it looks tasty even...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The decorated Dicodes Minuta joined the DNA75C Minuta and the Minuta 21 Dicodes. The Strangers Mod Family from Italy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> The decorated Dicodes Minuta joined the DNA75C Minuta and the Minuta 21 Dicodes. The Strangers Mod Family from Italy!
> View attachment 204530


Now this is sexy kit! ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Here I was about to start posting pics of a passerby's mod at the local mall 

Should've known it was uncle @Rob Fisher getting up to some exotic mod again. Looking good as always uncle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Between ur strangers collection, droid collection and stratum collection i dno which collection I'd steal first! Stunning Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

